# NFS Client für Windows



## thooomy (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

kennt jemand von euch einen NFS-Client, der kostenlos für Windows zu haben ist und wenns geht evtl. noch ne "Bedienungsnaleitung" also einen HOWTO dazu ?

Irgendwie komm ich damit noch nicht klar - ein paar kleine Tipps wären nett


----------



## the-preacher (2. Dezember 2005)

Moinsen,

ich will zwar nicht ausschliessen, dass es einen Windowsclient gibt. Jedoch ist NFS ausschliesslich für Linux entwickelt worden. Möchte man Freigaben für Windows erzeugen, so bleibt eigentlich nur Samba oder AFS übrig. AFS wäre aber äußerst aufwendig und leicht übertrieben. Samba ist gut dokumentiert und sollte für einfache Freigaben keine Problem darstellen. Swat freischalten und dann grafisch konfigurieren.
Gruß TP


----------



## imweasel (2. Dezember 2005)

the-preacher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jedoch ist NFS ausschliesslich für Linux entwickelt worden.



Hi,

da hat aber jemand nicht richtig aufgepasst  denn sicherlich wurde NFS nicht ausschließlich für Linux entwickelt. Genaueres sagt dir Wikipedia.

Von Microsoft gibt es kostenlos Windows Services for UNIX 3.5 allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen wie leistungsfähig diese Services sind.


----------



## the-preacher (3. Dezember 2005)

Moinsen,

Danke imweasel, für diese nette Info. Unter Wiki zu finden, Zitat:
"Die *Entsprechung* zu NFS heißt unter Windows- und OS/2-Umgebungen Server Message Block (SMB)." Was könnte Entsprechung heissen? Richtig lesen! 
Vergleich ASF, NSF und Samba, beste Erklärung: Siehe Linux Magazin 01/05!
Woher wohl der Name kommt?
Wenn jemand ein Client findet, dann wäre ich auch sehr daran interessiert, da ich generell mit beiden OS arbeite und NFS einfach schneller in meiner Umgebung ist - ich lasse mich immer wieder gerne belehren!
Gruß TP

(Unter dem angegebenen Link ist korrekterweise was zu finden, allerdings muss ich da sagen Samba dürfte einfacher zu installieren und zu konfigurieren sein. Bei MS bekannt Probleme on Mass, konziepiert für MS Server 2000. Ich würde was einfacheres vorziehen)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Dezember 2005)

NFS = Network FileSystem
SMB = Server Message Block
AFS = Andrew FileSystem

SMB hiess uebrigens vorher BAF, benannt nach seinem Erfinder Barry A. Feigenbaum.

Nachtrag: Hab das Linux-Magazin 1/2005 grad hier liegen.  Der Bericht ist wirklich sehr detailiert und umfangreich.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist NFS wohl um einiges performanter als SMB, da SMB einiges an Overhead mitschleppt.
Muesste mir die Artikel nochmal durchlesen um dazu was genaues sagen zu koennen.


----------



## thooomy (4. Dezember 2005)

danke erstmal für die Anworten..

Nun also nach einem bisschen googlen weiss ich jetzt das es schon einige NFS-Software für Windows gibt - allerdings kosten diese alle Geld und wie es eben so ist würde ich natürlich einen kostenlosen bevorzugen (bzw. ich muss einen kostenlosen haben  ).

Für Tips bin ich weiterhin dankbar und ich lass euch das natürlich wissen wen ich was gefunden habe.


----------



## thooomy (6. Dezember 2005)

Für alles die es Wissen möchten:

Damit gehts:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserversystem/sfu/default.mspx


----------

